# Urgent Help Please - Blood Tests in France



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anybody know whether or not you can usually 'walk-in' to a laboratoire d'ánalyses to get a blood test or do you normally need an appointment? I'm in Gruisson Plage at the moment and I need to get an INR test done for my warfarin dose. I've got a translation for the lab when I get there explaining what I need, but the nearest lab is in Narbonne, which since we don't want to lose our space at Gruisson will mean a cab there. Ideally I'd phone and ask, but unfortunately I've no chance of a telephone conversation with my French:frown2:.


Malcolm


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

As far as I am aware you can, so long as you pay.
Results same day if you go early.
We were on the system there in the past and periodically we're sent by the GP, but we had a mate who regularly got his blood tests done before going back to the uk for a check up. As far as I remember he just went in the local lab and paid.
Helps if you've a bit of French but in Narbonne , you might be lucky with an English speaking nurse ....
Garcia


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Garcia said:


> As far as I am aware you can, so long as you pay.
> Results same day if you go early.
> We were on the system there in the past and periodically we're sent by the GP, but we had a mate who regularly got his blood tests done before going back to the uk for a check up. As far as I remember he just went in the local lab and paid.
> Helps if you've a bit of French but in Narbonne , you might be lucky with an English speaking nurse ....
> Garcia


Thanks. I've got everything I need, including a good translation of my specific requirements, I just wanted some assurance that I could be seen if I turn up out of the blue.

Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our town has a medical centre where a nurse will take blood and send off to the lab at 11am and 6pm. It will only cost about €10.
The results can be collected next day at local pharmacy and depending on how many items need analysing cos between €12 and €24.
I believe these costs can be reimbursed is you use the EHIC card.
I expect any reasonable town will have this facility and the pharmacy will have the address.

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Ray. Any idea what the medical centres are called? Trouble is I'm on the aire at Gruissan Plage, which hasn't got a pharmacy. Gruissan itself probably has, but that is also a cab ride for me, so I might as well go into Narbonne which has 3 labs. I' just trying to make sure they see me if I just turn up.

Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not sure the 'lab' will process you Malcolm. Never tried that. Medical centres are called 'Centre de Medical'........:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

No chance of going onto a 'non-test' anti-coagulant like Rivaroxaban?

I was on Warfarin and the regular INR tests, but there are alternatives and I'm on Rivaroxaban (brand name: Xarelto) now.

Peter


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

emjaiuk said:


> Thanks Ray. Any idea what the medical centres are called? ..............
> 
> Malcolm


Search for "Laboratoire d'analyses de biologie médicale" on Google and then view on Google maps street view. I think they are run by different companies. They are often close to Cabinet Médical (Doctors)


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've found a medical centre nurse in Gruissan now, thanks to a very helpful lady at the pharmacie. Unfortunately by the time I found it it was closed for the day so I'll go back tomorrow and hopefully get it done then


Malcolm


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> No chance of going onto a 'non-test' anti-coagulant like Rivaroxaban?
> 
> I was on Warfarin and the regular INR tests, but there are alternatives and I'm on Rivaroxaban (brand name: Xarelto) now.
> 
> Peter


I'll mention that, my tests were few and far between but all of a sudden my results have been go haywire

Malcolm


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

emjaiuk said:


> I'll mention that, my tests were few and far between but all of a sudden my results have been go haywire
> 
> Malcolm


Depends on what you're on Warfarin for, when I had my heart valve done, Rivaroxaban wasn't licenced for post-op heart conditions, so I had Warfarin then went onto injections of another drug while I had chemotherapy after breast cancer.

Now it seems that the licence has been extended to cover post-operative stuff.

Talk to your doctor.

Peter


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Had it done this morning, slight hiccup about not having a French address, but he (the nurse) made a phone call and all OK. Paid 17.60 which included lab fee and which he sent in cash with the sample. Will get results at 1145 tomorrow.

Thanks again all for your help and suggestions.


Malcolm


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

emjaiuk said:


> Had it done this morning, slight hiccup about not having a French address, but he (the nurse) made a phone call and all OK. Paid 17.60 which included lab fee and which he sent in cash with the sample. Will get results at 1145 tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again all for your help and suggestions.
> 
> Malcolm


Interesting isn't it , how fast the results can come. When we left France 2 years or so ago, our local lab was just starting email notification. Same day as the test and up pops your results on your tablet!
Last I had one in the uk, I think I had to wait for a Coupla weeks for the appointment, and a further couple weeks for the results....!!!!!!
Here in Portugal you have to wait a month for a GP appointment, but then take your blood test prescription to the Pharmacy. Results the following day!

Garcia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You should all be issued with these 
http://www.nhshealthcall.co.uk/resources/patient-video-meet-derek-jones/

Hans used to take Warfarin/Marcumar which he hated because of the miles travalled and time wasted to get the blood checked.
His treatment was changed to Pradaxa and thats what he has taken for the past 6 years.

http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/atrial-fibrillation/features/warfarin-new-blood-thinners#1


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Garcia said:


> Interesting isn't it , how fast the results can come. When we left France 2 years or so ago, our local lab was just starting email notification. Same day as the test and up pops your results on your tablet!
> Last I had one in the uk, I think I had to wait for a Coupla weeks for the appointment, and a further couple weeks for the results....!!!!!!
> Here in Portugal you have to wait a month for a GP appointment, but then take your blood test prescription to the Pharmacy. Results the following day!
> 
> Garcia


Somehow the NHS don't subscribe to 'today's work today'. It's a source of curiosity for me. In SA you get results from x-rays, mammograms, scans before you leave the consulting rooms, blood tests next day. You want an appointment? You phone, ask, you choose from the available appointments offered. Why the delays in UK??? Administrative complexity just costs money!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Viv. France seems the same as SA where you take your x-rays away with you and present them at the next appointment. Cost €24.30 and €18.60 back refund.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Same here in Germany and any letter for your GP is given to you unsealed mostly, you can then copy it for your own file before passing it on. Well actually no need to copy it any more because the surgery add it to your computer file and give back the letter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If we do a blood test before 10am at the local clinic, results are available the same day on the NHS IT system, so my GP can access them later that day. Samples are collected at 10am and taken to Kettering.

If you go to Kettering and wait at the Path Lab, and have a letter from your GP, results are within 2 hours.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Golly Peter that amazing for the NHS. Postcode Lottery springs to mind as it's not like that anywhere near London.

Ray.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

In my local hospital area, NW Surrey, warfarin blood tests are done at my local doctors centre by appointment, and you are usually seen early due to no shows. Results are processed either that afternoon or next morning and revised dosage always arrives in post the day after. Letters to doctor are copied to me, albeit after being typed in India. I think doctors copy goes electronically now. All radiography processes are now electronic, so no x-Ray's to take away. Normal ones straight onto system, complicated ones reviewed by consultant radiographer first. All patients notes are archived electronically for instant retrieval. I've heart, lung and kidney problems, and have no complaints with the service I've received over the last few years. I had a cancer scare recently and was amazed at the speed appointments were made. I will admit it is drastically under resourced and routine non urgent appointments can take a while, but it's getting there


Malcolm


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Like Malcom, I've had some fairly intensive stuff in the past couple of years and always had excellent and prompt service from Kettering and Coventry hospitals, no complaints at all and the staff are always fantastic.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Things must have drastically improved since we left then guys. 20 years ago Kingston hospital was a shambles from parking to results.
I have some very bad memories of ridiculously long waits only to have the results lost.

Ray.


----------

